# Low Cost Self Finance Addmission for MBBS in Pakistan



## ihsan ullah (May 3, 2013)

Hi,
I want to know which Medical college is low cost for MBBS in pakistan.
Please answer this question if posible.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The most affordable colleges in Pakistan are the public ones, and they're all about the same price, don't know the exact price, but it's around a lakh per year I believe. Or are you asking about the Self-Finance Scheme?


----------

